# Sulcata



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My Fiancé had wanted one for a while, so today at the LPS when she saw they had babies she had to have one. Here it is.....


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

how big do they get?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

30 plus inch carapace, weight to be 100 plus pounds or so, If I remember right they are the third largest tortoise in the world


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that tank is very flip prone i'd watch out, iapoligize in advance if you are an experienced reptile keeper jsut my opinion


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

and cool tortoise


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that thing will probably out live you. not an expert on tortises, but dont they live for like 100+ years?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man i love sulcata. you better have a outdoor enclouser ready casue you are right they are the third largest tortoise in the world. caan live for 100 plus years so better be find somone to watch em when u go. i have heard from many different places as well that they have been bred in captivity so long that they have lost their wildness and well actually act like a dog and walk to you when you go outside to see em. good luck with this little guy and keep us posted.

J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ya I'll post updates. My Fiancé already got in touch with a group that looks after and places tortoise's when people die. She got on top of all that right away. I guess she is the woman who wrote a will saying where all our other pets would go if we died.

we take her outside all the time now, when she is bigger we will make her a a place out there for sure. then she can shill inside with us when the weater is bad


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Man i love them. They make for good pets.


----------

